# Vladivostok. Russian San Francisco.



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

"Millionka" backyards


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Some gloomy photos


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Commieblocks


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Trafic in Vladivostok


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

People VS Putin's OMON (special police squad)


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Old Town


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

...


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

---


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Original photo: http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soubor:Zlatý_roh.jpg


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Some videos


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Below the nice video of drawing the bridge similar to Golden Horn bay bridge, but it seems its pylons has more divergence.






Though it is fictional city, not Vladivostok.
The video is recorded and edited by sapr_pavel, the picture is drawn by his friend. The drawing took 4 hours and was speeded up to 2 minutes.

Also there is alternative picture:



In this version city is similar to Vladivostok, though bridge location is not correct.

Edited version with contrast and sharpness.


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Bridge construction in night thunderstorm:


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Some beautiful pictures of nature of Primorye region (Promorsky Krai), where Vladivostok is located. Photos from Russian thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159343


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Hills. Sikhote-Alin mountains.


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Coast

Video (in Russian though)


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Beaches


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Drinking dragon



Other dragons



















Eye of dragon


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Wilderness


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Soviet military objects

Alien base




Far East exotics - tanks on the beach. Lost next season artefacts


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Petrova island and grove of ancient Chinese robbers (Iolu)

Grove


Island Keeper


Bonsai


View from rock


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Animals


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

More >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159343


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Vladivostok have beaches! I thougt Vladivostok was a cold city.
What a surprise!
What a surprise!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Incredible!!! Thank you for this!!


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Votchka said:


> Vladivostok have beaches! I thougt Vladivostok was a cold city.
> What a surprise!
> What a surprise!


Like many Russian cities it is cold, but in winter only. Sea is frozen in winter, but water is warm enough to swim in Jule, August and beginning of September.
Vladivostok is one of the most southern cities in Russia. Its latitude equals latitude of such cities as Sochi (subtropical Russian city), Marseille, Nice, Florence. But climate is similar to middle of the Russia. And it may be even colder than in Moscow.


----------



## golov (May 5, 2006)

I love this city, eventhough I have never been there


----------



## alexforester (Dec 29, 2009)

japanese001 said:


> Vladivostok = Occupation East(meaning)


Bosh! "Vladivostok" means "Master of the East"... You should learn more Russian before post about names meaning. 



japanese001 said:


> Russia occupies Japanese Karafuto(Sakhalin) and Chishima Islands illegally.
> Highshenway(Vladivostok) is a Chinese territory.
> Lake Baikal is Mongolia territory.
> Please return to the Ural Mountains.


It is a Japanese convenient way of thinking... 

...Do you know any "legal occupation"?



japanese001 said:


> The prime minister is going to go to Russia in a territorial problem this year.


Any luck?  It looks like a Russian convenient way of thinking is much more effective then a Japanese convenient way of thinking...


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think it is good idea to reply to old posts. But...

Primorye was not historically Chinese, though it was not Russian too. It was Jurchenian territory. But they were destroyed by Mongolians. After this territory was empty. Only small nationalities lived here, who live here now too. So, there is no occupation, there is no aggression, and there are no territory conflicts with Japan here. Vladivostok is friendly to neighbouring countries: Japan, China and Korea.

All "occupied" territories of Russia (Siberia and Far East) were almost empty. Actually they are almost empty and now too. Most of Russian live in their small historical territory around Moscow.

Japan in beginning of XX century occupied Korea and other countries. So there was more aggression by Japan than by Russian. But it is all in past.



japanese001 said:


> Please return to the Ural Mountains.


Sometimes I feels that Primorye (and whole Russian Far East) is colony of Russia. hno: It is so far away from Moscow and other large cities in center of Russia.


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

Great pictures keep it up!


----------



## alexforester (Dec 29, 2009)

xvoidx said:


> Sometimes I feels that Primorye (and whole Russian Far East) is colony of Russia. hno:


So am I... and other people in those territories.



xvoidx said:


> It is so far away from Moscow and other large cities in center of Russia.


It is not a distance, it is a general behevior... People in Central Russia thinks about Siberia and Russian Far East that way


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)

Vladivostok 2010


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, really good mew photos of Vladivostok... keep it up


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

It looks like the city is built on many hills. That should give a lot of viewpoints.


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, there are many hills in the city. I like to climb up the hills and view the city from height. It is impossible to get the same feeling by looking at photo because of human spatial ability. Just like you can't get the feeling of staying near high building by photo.

Many apartments in the buildings on hills have a good view from window too. There is no special to view there, but it is much better to look far away from hill than to see few buildings on other side of the street.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I would love to visit your city someday, but it seems so far away from other interesting places to visit.


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## nomadman (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## nomadman (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fabulous night time photos from Vladivostok....:cheers:


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/76193.html


----------



## Wait4me (Oct 9, 2009)

http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/77566.html


----------



## AlexP_X (Jun 24, 2011)

Bridge across the Golden Horn Bay


----------



## CosmoDreamer (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting city. I used to live nearly when I was a child.
One thing peculiar to the city I can remember is frequent drizzling rain.


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

IvanovS said:


> http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/161558.html


~~~​


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Aid said:


> *Summer.*


~~~​


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Dimas89 said:


> *28.06.2012
> С сопки Крестовой*
> 
> 1.
> ...


~~~​


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Dimas89 said:


> *From the Russky island*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great aerial shots...kay:


----------



## xvoidx (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## xtrum (Jul 4, 2012)

bridge is beautiful


----------



## xtrum (Jul 4, 2012)

fozzy said:


> Yes it may have hills and a harbour but come on i think russian san francisco is taking things a bit too far. San francisco is a fantastic beautiful city with plenty to do & Vladivostoc looks dull and boring like most russian cities.


I agree.
Russian is one of the countries in the world of natural beauty but I do not like the architecture of most Russian cities, the large blocks of concrete gray, monotonous, repetitive, boring and bad. I like the city of modern architecture such as America, Australia, canada or architecture European romantic as French, Italian.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

xtrum said:


> I agree.
> Russian is one of the countries in the world of natural beauty but I do not like the architecture of most Russian cities, the large blocks of concrete gray, monotonous, repetitive, boring and bad. I like the city of modern architecture such as America, Australia, canada or architecture European romantic as French, Italian.


hno:hno:hno:
You haven't seen the pictures all that well then. A lot of the pictures here show much more that gray commieblocks. +, As someone who has been to the city 4 times, I can assure you that there is plenty to do and lots of fun to be had.:bash:


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

*Vladivostok. Russian San Francisco.*










http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/166777.html










http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://usatur.ru/wp-content/gallery/most-zolotye-vorota/golden_gate01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://usatur.ru/?p%3D337&h=768&w=1024&sz=273&tbnid=29LblHuwFq5sWM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=120&prev=/search%3Fq%3D%25D0%25BC%25D0%25BE%25D1%2581%25D1%2582%2B%25D0%25B7%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BB%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582%25D1%258B%25D0%25B5%2B%25D0%25B2%25D0%25BE%25D1%2580%25D0%25BE%25D1%2582%25D0%25B0%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82+%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0&usg=__sSMQ6Pp1HEu0HLLExfOEBvgc7vE=&docid=XkTBLdliYpQlnM&sa=X&ei=opIPUPCSNMXN4QTS_oGoDQ&ved=0CFgQ9QEwAw&dur=374


----------



## xtrum (Jul 4, 2012)

ProdayuSlona said:


> hno:hno:hno:
> You haven't seen the pictures all that well then. A lot of the pictures here show much more that gray commieblocks. +, As someone who has been to the city 4 times, I can assure you that there is plenty to do and lots of fun to be had.:bash:


Looking at the architectural Picture:




























and this:









The apartments commieblocks are horrible and ugly, nothing special in the poor architecture of large concrete blocks. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Love these buildings. Very elegant and classy!


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.google.ru/imgres?imgurl=http://www.etoya.ru/files/images/pub/part_0/18363/src/Guardian_lions_FESTU_Vladivostok.jpg%3F800_600&imgrefurl=http://www.etoya.ru/puteshestviya/2011/8/18/18363/&h=600&w=800&sz=171&tbnid=fcub9tLxnA6pwM:&tbnh=89&tbnw=119&zoom=1&usg=__QXphuE5IcSFFK20AFtRGh-nPwtc=&docid=PCQ89ScTsmiUqM&hl=ru&sa=X&ei=cypUUYKfB8mm4gTcvYDYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CFMQ9QEwCw


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome Vladivostok. :cheers:


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

manor Vavilov



klim_chugunkin said:


>


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Funicular


Dimas89 said:


> *Владивостокский фуникулер
> Автор снимков - zeka-vasch*


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

28/05/2013


Kobzar said:


> 28/05/2013, во Владивостоке дождик и туман...


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*It's Vladivostok*

The locks of Love


Набережная Цесаревича by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Zolotoy Rog Bay bridge, Vladivostok, Russia










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

At night


Roof by hondurasez, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

"Russian bridge"










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Reflex


Орлиное Гнездо 4 by Yablokov Russia, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Old Vladivostok by Roman Kovalevsky, on Flickr


----------



## 970467 (May 25, 2012)

^^just look to the top of this page but thanks for your posts


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463267


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vladivostok


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Vladivostok sunny day 11.06.2013


Kobzar said:


> Владивосток, солнечный день. 11/06/2013.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fantastic updates guys. :cheers2:


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Zolotoy Bridge


ChaZZZ said:


>


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

23.07.2013


klim_chugunkin said:


> Автор


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Chinese Navy ships in the Golden Horn Bay by Vladimir Kobzar *


















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vladi-kobzar/album/206860/?


----------



## th1 (Nov 2, 2008)

it doesn't really feel like a city next to a sea. I don't see nice esplanade or piers with open cafés or restaurants and other attractions. A pedestrian shoppin g street would be nice too and give more humane feeling to the city


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*th1*

In Vladivostok, has only recently begun to liberate the coastal part of the city from the docks and factories, and was released only a small part, but now there are piers and former factory are remade by restaurants, cafes and other places to stay, the process will continue in the future and there are plans a thorough cleaning of the bay "Golden Horn."
*
Quay Tsarevich
*



















*Here in former factories will find restaurants, bars, breweries. If are not yet open *



















*Pedestrian Street Admiral Fokin goes to the sea*



















Still, Vladivostok has just started to grow and still do not have much here, such as McDonald's and people drive on the right-hand drive cars, a lot of gray commieblock house, this was once a closed city. But the city has just started to grow and develop in the right direction.
I sorry for the English


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://hvylya.org/reports/travel-petra-koroleva/krasochnyie-foto-vechernego-vladivostoka-stolitsyi-rossiyskogo-primorya.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dousha2012/album/355313/?


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tarasova-vms/?


----------



## Anton55 (May 27, 2010)

Vladivostok is not Russian San Francisco it is Russian Hong Kong and good city for investment.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Russian Island*









































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/klimm-chugunkin/album/198130/?p=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9151/53403055.15d/0_a3c9b_9e3e2e41_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9506/53403055.15d/0_a3c91_ce9fe82f_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6716/53403055.15c/0_a3c87_a99b0a6f_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9107/53403055.15c/0_a3c84_6289a38d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9474/53403055.15c/0_a3c83_18c6918d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6729/53403055.15c/0_a3c78_c9c02844_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*District "Patrokl"*










http://i023.radikal.ru/1309/46/000160a3bb04.jpg










http://i022.radikal.ru/1309/63/4f7b18eccd46.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i614/1309/cf/8be0a1174181.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i424/1309/05/33fe529f3963.jpg










http://i022.radikal.ru/1309/2f/aa2ed4325096.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i415/1309/58/729ac89e2cae.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i715/1309/ea/4ed08433bafc.jpg










http://s53.radikal.ru/i139/1309/ed/5c4f46b80524.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

*Vladivostok from a height*



























































































http://loveopium.ru/rossiya/vladivostok-s-vysoty-2.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/worldpressphoto/album/364705/?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great city, beautiful country and even more beautiful women.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/worldpressphoto/album/365944/?p=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/126036.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vladivostok.livejournal.com/5618013.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://kaa-pitan.livejournal.com/18995.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimas89-ssc/view/636866/?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimas89-ssc/view/636865/?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimas89-ssc/view/636868/?page=0


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

* by valentusha, on Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^

*Great photos CalmWater, especially highlight these photos. I think their place on this page*


----------



## NIguy (Aug 15, 2013)

You may or may not have seen a program there was on Vladivostok with what's his face emmmmm is it vinnie jones? And it showed a lot of the city and it's new aquarium and a huge hotel by the big bridge there


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

^^

This aquarium? Oceanarium will open in September 2014










https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-I55GR3q4fCk/UlC_lwT6JyI/AAAAAAAABoY/RJ_jNmsehk0/w958-h256-no/_DSC8839.JPG










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oaSu_d9rcaY/UlC_k3f2wHI/AAAAAAAABoI/r1jS1eE_RKE/w956-h183-no/_DSC8834.JPG










https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Uj3l7WxvHVg/UlC_dmYQTtI/AAAAAAAABnY/reVNZJrjvNk/w957-h537-no/_DSC8791.JPG










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-d67-wlQDEqY/UlC_PyxOhTI/AAAAAAAABlA/u0i84caSA5A/w957-h537-no/_DSC8706.JPG










https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wg4y2A8IpmQ/UlC_STpIF3I/AAAAAAAABlg/8skh0uXTKkg/w957-h537-no/_DSC8725.JPG










https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IkmixW7Uzgs/UlC_Tmlut_I/AAAAAAAABlo/WHVGgdtXXOo/w957-h537-no/_DSC8729.JPG


----------



## NIguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Yep that's the one looks really cool


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/261980.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/262373.html


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/262671.html


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Wet Vladivostok


Dimas89 said:


> *09.11.2013г. Мокрый Владивосток...
> Автор снимков - alexhitrov*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/261980.html


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Zig_Zag said:


>


It is photo of Khabarovsk, another large city of Russian Far East.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/720769?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/720770?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/720774?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/720787/?page=0#preview










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/720786/?page=0#preview


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas89

source: http://www.primring.info/


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas89



























Admiral Vladivostok


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas89

Opera Theater Hall Vladivostok


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Kobzar


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Kobzar


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Kobzar


























































Courtesy of Dimas89


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Courtesy of Kobzar



^^

Errr...are they wild elephants at the wrong place? :nuts:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Errr...are they wild elephants at the wrong place? :nuts:



I dont think they are wild, they were trained for a show :lol:

Update for Oceanrim or Aquarium 

Courtesy of Alexforestrer


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of KOTTIKKEAN


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

The historical neighborhood of (Millionka) AKA Millionaires :lol:
all of it was built using red bricks as opposed to commie blocks

Courtesy of Kim_Chugunkin






























































Courtesy of IvanovS


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of IvanovS


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Kobzar


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

Vladivostok by Sandra L N., on Flickr​


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Presidents of USSR Brezhnev - USA Ford meet in Vladivostok, 1974 
Video
http://vimeo.com/19597214


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of xvoidx

Outskirts of Vladivostok


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas89


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/177329.html#cutid1


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dousha.88


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Russky Bridge over the clouds

courtesy of AlexNik


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Dimas









courtesy of ovnours


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Andrey Mikhaylov


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Andrey Makhaylov


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Voknedop


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

12. 12. 2013










*Alexander Khitrov*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/klimm-chugunkin/view/1123881?page=9










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/klimm-chugunkin/view/1123883?page=9










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/klimm-chugunkin/view/1123885?page=9










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/klimm-chugunkin/view/1123887?page=9


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

end of russia


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

or the beginning 










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5264184/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5203878/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotokto.ru/id96349/photo?album=26875#


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9795/125373625.2d/0_105296_7d1ab0c8_XXXL.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aztekblind/view/1069715?page=0










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9795/125373625.2d/0_105291_b8f4d100_XXXL.jpg










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/aztekblind/view/1069711?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't worry, it's a victory parade repetition 























































http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2014/04/30/123282/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Vladivostok :cheers:


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

From facebook


klim_chugunkin said:


> Из мордокниги.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2014/05/02/123334/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2014/05/10/fejerverk/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9757/11343683.f/0_9e588_540ad22c_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9822/11343683.f/0_9e58d_10b0e41d_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9757/11343683.f/0_9e58f_c92cb7f9_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9757/11343683.f/0_9e58b_9d1ecadc_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9822/11343683.f/0_9e590_33536624_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2014/05/14/123740/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/asya-cemeniel/album/52515/view/693240?page=36










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/asya-cemeniel/album/52515/view/693249?page=36










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/asya-cemeniel/album/52515/view/693239?page=36










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/asya-cemeniel/album/52515/view/693250?page=36










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/asya-cemeniel/album/52515/view/693258?page=36


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5200/125373625.2e/0_10e1bd_a1c94f09_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5200/125373625.2e/0_10e1be_54f98d62_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5200/125373625.2e/0_10e1bf_f1d120b8_orig


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Dimas89


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Shkot peninsula


IvanovS said:


> *Фото от Варламова.*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5309/118032170.96/0_1451a1_5239ec8_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9652/118032170.96/0_1451a2_d8ffd745_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5200/118032170.96/0_14519f_113e03f5_orig










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9651/118032170.96/0_1451a7_cfea00e7_orig


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.newsvl.ru/photos/2014/06/01/nabka_dvfu_deti_open/​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klimm-chugunkin/album/196201/view/1135344










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klimm-chugunkin/album/196201/view/1135496










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/klimm-chugunkin/album/196201/view/1135494


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of dimas89


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

From quadrocopter


Dimas89 said:


> *С коптера
> Автор снимков - alexhitrov*





Dimas89 said:


> *С коптера, район Второй речки
> Автор снимков - alexhitrov*


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

From quadrocopter


Dimas89 said:


> *С коптера
> Автор снимков - alexhitrov*





Dimas89 said:


> *С коптера
> Автор снимков - alexhitrov*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/317118.html


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

I wonder if this city could host Winter Olympics. Weather might be a bit unpredictable, sometimes too cold, sometimes little snow, sometimes too much.

PS The hills may not be tall enough...

OK, if not Winter, then Summer Olympics


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1089755.html#cutid1


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Betankur (Jul 3, 2014)

The bridges are great!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://primamedia.ru/news/vladivostok/02.07.2014/368589/arhitekturniy-vladivostok-ot-guma-do-fetisov-areni.html​


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://alexhitrov.livejournal.com/316178.html


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Nice videos from your university!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSuV4QmdCsc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWEBYYLC6bs

Two interesting videos of sports activities in the bay of Amur in your city!!!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)klim_chugungin


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)dimas89


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Vladivostok


IvanovS said:


> *Жители Владивостока спасаются от жары на пляжах и набережных
> 
> *


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c) Chazzz


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c). Dimas89


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)IvanovS


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Why "Russian San Francisco"?
Vladivostok is Vladivostok and not the russian San Francisco.


----------



## W-Hawk (May 17, 2010)

Maxim1 said:


>


...


----------



## Logic Puzzle (Apr 25, 2011)

Avangard-55 said:


> Why "Russian San Francisco"?
> Vladivostok is Vladivostok and not the russian San Francisco.


I think, because of big suspension bridge (over the bay/strait) and similar relief in the city.


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

I think he wanted to say that Vladivostok shouldn't look like other cities in the world, Vladivostok should look like Vladivostok, have his own charm and own beauty. That's why I think Avangard-55 was not satisfied with the name of this thread, because of the uniqueness of this city.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)AlexNik


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wolfowitsch said:


> I think he wanted to say that Vladivostok shouldn't look like other cities in the world, Vladivostok should look like Vladivostok, have his own charm and own beauty. That's why I think Avangard-55 was not satisfied with the name of this thread, because of the uniqueness of this city.


That's it!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)chazzz


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Dimas89


----------



## ruterfan (Jul 16, 2014)

Very poor like looking city. Any Chinese city that size, looking way more presentable.
Looks like the third world country at best.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

ruterfan said:


> Very poor like looking city. Any Chinese city that size, looking way more presentable.
> Looks like the third world country at best.


There is no Chinese city that size because of the high population in China!

I think its a very small city population wise like less than a million in comparison to a Chinese city across the border which would house over 100 million , I don think its poor , it looks good!

I mean China is a 7 trillion dollars economy for a population of 1.5 Billion as opposed to Russia which is 2 trillion dollar economy for a population of 140 million. Russians on average richer than Chinese, thats why the inflow of illegal immigrants from China to the Russian Far east poses a real demographic threat to Russia !


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/QWQ988d.jpg


----------



## alexforester (Dec 29, 2009)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> There is no Chinese city that size because of the high population in China!
> 
> I think its a very small city population wise like less than a million in comparison to a Chinese city across the border which would house over 100 million , I don think its poor , it looks good!
> 
> I mean China is a 7 trillion dollars economy for a population of 1.5 Billion as opposed to Russia which is 2 trillion dollar economy for a population of 140 million. Russians on average richer than Chinese, thats why the inflow of illegal immigrants from China to the Russian Far east poses a real demographic threat to Russia !


Why do you feed that svidomiy troll here? He has never been to Vladivostok. So, how can he compare it to other cities? Vladivostok really looks good. And far better then any of Ukrainian city, though.


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

alexforester is right, ruterfan is just a troll  but I would like to please you alexforester to stop such offensive sentences like ''better then any of Ukrainian city, though.'' thank you


----------



## alexforester (Dec 29, 2009)

I am sorry, but it was my personal opinion. OK, I am done. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

I have to disagree with you on this I think, Kiev, and Odessa are very good looking cities!


----------



## alexforester (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been both Kiev and Odessa and disagree with you. Kiev may be, but not Odessa. Odessa did not produce any significant impression on me. Kiev looks better, but still looks as main city in Russian country. I like Vinnitsa very much. Okay, this is not the place to discuss Ukrainian cities.


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

«25.10.2014», автор 

[url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/podenkoff2012/view/904466/]

[more]


----------



## Anticalaca (Jul 21, 2013)

Zig_Zag said:


> http://i.imgur.com/QWQ988d.jpg


This Photo is really impressive. That ship at the end of the street looks like it could crush the whole thing :lol:.


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/smit-smitty/date/2014-10-26


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ ^^

Indeed, that picture with the street view looking down to the giant ocean liner is totally beyond my speech. 

Thx for sharing the spectacular photos as always, Zig_Zag and Nubian_Warrior.

 :cheers:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

> Vladivostok. Russian San Francisco.


comparison with Detroit more appropriate


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «Владивосток», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «Разное», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «08.12.2013», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

^^это зоопарк г. Владивосток?


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

superodesit said:


> ^^это зоопарк г. Владивосток?


Если Вы о знаменитом Владивостокском зоопарке, то да, это он! :lol:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> (c)dimas89


The beautiful and interesting city indeed.


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

Black and white



Katoken said:


> автор http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-crawley/





Katoken said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mr-crawley


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_349585604%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_349585603%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_349585602%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «Владивосток», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

*отсюда*


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934028&page=77


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_354028135%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://pp.vk.me/c624724/v624724062/161d2/HvB6E8orUU4.jpg










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_353190321%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://pp.vk.me/c624724/v624724062/155d3/GlE3OwVLL6g.jpg










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_351580036%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://pp.vk.me/c624724/v624724651/17eb8/TCi2zhBorBE.jpg










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_353430701%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_353430700%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_353430699%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev










https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_353430698%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://vk.com/vladsup?z=photo-36169783_358695411%2Falbum-36169783_00%2Frev


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6418/126090526.f/0_9c9e4_23679c36_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6518/126090526.e/0_9c9a6_dccf1f3b_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6614/126090526.10/0_9ca8d_c3c516fe_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6618/126090526.10/0_9ca93_7f45d5ca_XXL.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6417/126090526.f/0_9c9c0_407f0f7c_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6514/126090526.f/0_9c9bf_6e6b4b50_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6414/126090526.10/0_9ca8c_b7fe72ad_XXL.jpg










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6618/126090526.e/0_9c98b_dd0c505e_XXL.jpg


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)

Два Вокзала-Морской и Железнодорожный


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

*http://primamedia.ru/news/sport/19....vostoke-vstupila-v-reshayuschuyu-stadiyu.html*


----------



## Check_Mate (Dec 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## Check_Mate (Dec 28, 2015)

Tigre de Cristal Casino and hotel


































source: guardian and abgrief


----------



## Check_Mate (Dec 28, 2015)

source : dober84


----------



## Check_Mate (Dec 28, 2015)

source: dober84


----------



## edoroganich (Feb 3, 2016)

*Владивосток - русский Сан-Франциско.*



















instagram: upcoming_russia


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «Этот город», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Voknedop (Jan 26, 2010)

Фотографии в альбоме «Закаулки», автор Евгений Поденков на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## IvanovS (Sep 7, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=xK23RHXXlJ4


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)

Dober_86 said:


> Скомпилировано *отсюда.*


///


----------



## Vladivostok2012 (May 28, 2010)

///


Evgenei+777 said:


> *Живописные виды на дома ЖК "Фрегат" и ЖК "Фрегат 2"*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **BAC*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **BAC* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **BAC* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **BAC* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **BAC* ​


----------

